# Princess and Daisy



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

My two lamanchas, Princess and Daisy are due August 5. They're starting to get uncomfortable. Daisy is a FF, and has a bit of udder to fill yet, but it's been fun to watch her FF udder develop. Princess is sure bagging up. I can't wait to see what they give me. I can see the babies moving in Princess. I'll try to get some pics today.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Happy kidding!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Exciting!!!!!!!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Exciting! We are waiting for a doe to kid as well. Due date is today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

I can't wait to see my Yukon kids. I bred my two ND to him this week. I'll have kids for my Christmas present to myself.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Her belly has dropped. Soon.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Does she have any other signs?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

She's acting strangely. She's got a bit of drainage, she's nicely bagged up in the last day or so. And there's this weirdness. That belly really dropped since yesterday, too.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did these two gals kid successfully?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

They're holding them hostage. I went from the date I watched the buck breeding them. Jeez, you'd think they'd be tired of being preggo in the heat, but no.


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Following!


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Nope, just fat  Princess uddered up, and evidently Daisy started a fatty udder at her age. No babies, and as soon as I cut their grain completely (they were getting about a cup or so a day) they started losing weight. Now I'm kinda worried about the virility of my buck, they were in with him for a month. It was from February to April, though, late for LaManchas. They both went into obvious heat as soon as I purchased him, though. And stood for him, both for over 24 hours. They're both older does, and Daisy is over 5 and has never had a baby.

My vet said I could call the University of Arizona vet school to see if they could do some testing for me. They don't have the capability at their office to collect and test samples. I'm not sure what I'm going to do yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, how frustrating. Good luck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If she is over 5 and never had a kid, that could be your problem.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

Then I think I'll wait and see if the does he's in with now settle. The lamanchas are pets, and if they're sterile it isn't any big deal. They'll always have homes here.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aw man


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

That stinks


----------

